# New Member



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello all, just joined the site.


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello strongpersuader, welcome to the site and enjoy... lots of great people here......


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

thankyou lots, looking forward to all the positive info that is posted


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy. Loads of info on hear as well as a great resource for anything fishing.


----------



## docsports06 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello just join. Love to fish as kid at Springfield lake in SE summit county. I just happen on to the site doing a blimp photo search on Google for blimp photos of wingfoot lake hanger. Now that the Goodyear park is now a state park i going to have fun fishing there as we use to sneak into it as kids.:B


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Parma!!!! Enjoy the site, Parmanian. --Tim..............................................................



..............................................................................................................................................


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

docsports06 said:


> Hello just join. Love to fish as kid at Springfield lake in SE summit county. I just happen on to the site doing a blimp photo search on Google for blimp photos of wingfoot lake hanger. Now that the Goodyear park is now a state park i going to have fun fishing there as we use to sneak into it as kids.:B


yea, it was just an accedent that i found this forum. i,ve never been on one before. and was just doing alittle research and ran across this forum. that was early last year. and have felt at home ever since. have talked to alot of great guys on here. and picked up some good info.

we were down for a couple of days about a week ago, and alot of us guys were just lost,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

I am new as well. I have been exploring the site for a day or so. My daughter says I am "creeping". Hmm as soon as temps hit 60 I'll be fishing.....


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------

